# Salt from Chile?



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody heard of this? Our local bulk co. says they have 2 ships coming from Chile. Seems a little ridiculous to me. Can't wait to see the per ton $ on that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

New Chilean rock salt producer, Compañia Minera Cordillera, SCM, is newest Institute member

Compañía Minera Cordillera SCM (CMC), a new Chilean rock salt mining company and part of the Mahoney holding group (Eastern Minerals Group and Eastern Salt Group) has joined the Salt Institute. The Mahoney companies have been long-standing significant importers of deicing salt for roads along the east coast of the U.S.

CMC owns the "Tenardita" mine) in Salar Grande de Tarapacá, Iquique-Chile, with claimed reserves for more than 180 years and a purity exceeding 99%. The surface mining operation can produce 600 tons/hour with a 3-million ton annual production capacity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;589657 said:


> New Chilean rock salt producer, Compañia Minera Cordillera, SCM, is newest Institute member
> 
> Compañía Minera Cordillera SCM (CMC), a new Chilean rock salt mining company and part of the Mahoney holding group (Eastern Minerals Group and Eastern Salt Group) has joined the Salt Institute. The Mahoney companies have been long-standing significant importers of deicing salt for roads along the east coast of the U.S.
> 
> CMC owns the "Tenardita" mine) in Salar Grande de Tarapacá, Iquique-Chile, with claimed reserves for more than 180 years and a purity exceeding 99%. The surface mining operation can produce 600 tons/hour with a 3-million ton annual production capacity.


Well, well, well, aren't you just a fountain if knowledge.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i am waiting to get word on a ship like this...i have heard $120.00 per ton

ps. 3 million tons anually is alot..if i remember correctly some of the other big ones go about 1.2 million tons anually


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;589661 said:


> Well, well, well, aren't you just a fountain if knowledge.


I think he talked to his good freind GOOGLE. LOL


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;589661 said:


> Well, well, well, aren't you just a fountain if knowledge.


He stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night,lol. I thought he ment Chilli's resturant infact thats how Im getting all my salt this year, stealing all of the resturants salt packets.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

How much salt comes on a ship?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

what size ship?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot! 1,500 tons more or less.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;589723 said:


> A lot! 1,500 tons more or less.


thats just a barge

a ship load should be many times bigger


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

That is pretty impressive, any other pictures of salt barges/ships?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pics GV.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

grandview;589760 said:


>


Can't tell if thats salt or booger sugar


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

grandview;589723 said:


> A lot! 1,500 tons more or less.


Must be the toy boat GV has in his swimming pool. I think most great lake ships are in the 20-25,000 tons. Ocean going ships that could carry bulk salt are in the 50-75,000 tons of bulk

I can use the internet too!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

GreenAcresFert;589765 said:


> Can't tell if thats salt or booger sugar


thats funny

that would bo a lot of booger sugar


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

A ship holds anywhere from 40,000 tons to 55,000 tons of salt.


----------

